# The SBHonline Community Daily > Digerati Discussions! >  >  Apple Store is Closed

## BBT

Need I say more.ROAR

----------


## JEK

Waiting. Waiting.

----------


## Petri

Lion is available on MacAppStore.

----------


## JEK

Downloading: 1 hour 11 minutes 3.74GB

----------


## Petri

New MBA and Mini have been announced as well.

----------


## BBT

Downloading should be finished by Saturday

----------


## JEK

I could FedEx you DVD by then :)

----------


## Petri

> Downloading: 1 hour 11 minutes 3.74GB



A friend just finished his download and Lion is ready for install.

200 Mbit/s internet has it's advantages :-)   Took 8 minutes to download.

----------


## JEK

I'm only getting less than 1.0 MB ps here. I predict this distribution method will be highly unsuccessful for many people.

----------


## BBT

YOU get your new air yet?

----------


## JEK

My finger is on the trigger . . .

----------


## JEK

Mac OS X Lion will be available on USB thumb drive for $69 in August

By AppleInsider Staff
Published: 08:55 AM EST


For those who want to have their copy of Lion saved on a physical medium, Apple will make the Mac OS X upgrade available on a USB thumb drive through its online store in August, but at a cost more than twice the price of the Mac App Store.

Apple revealed on Wednesday that Lion will be available on a USB thumb drive through its online store "later this August." It will carry a price of $69, or more than twice the $29.99 cost of downloading Lion from the Mac App Store.

For users who do not have broadband access at home, work or school, Apple is also offering customers the ability to download the multi-gigabyte install at its retail stores immediately.

AppleInsider was first to report in May that Apple planned to release Lion through the Mac App Store, but also that Apple would offer a physical copy of the operating system for those who would prefer to have one. And in June, an exclusive report suggested lower pricing for Lion could be tied to purchasing through the Mac App Store.

For those who opt to download Lion, it carries the same aggressive price strategy that Apple chose for Snow Leopard. The low $29 price for upgrades proved to have great success, doubling Apple's previous records.

Those who opt to buy a new Mac won't need to worry about downloading Lion from the Mac App Store, as all new computers sold by Apple will come preinstalled with the next-generation operating system. That includes already released devices, like the latest MacBook Pro and iMac, as well as Wednesday's newly released hardware: MacBook Airs and Mac minis.

----------


## BBT

> My finger is on the trigger . . .



Mine also. 11 inch. LEt me know your config as I know you want to use for Aperture also

----------


## JEK



----------


## BBT

Perfect my exact picks also. Just needed reassurance from the Master.

----------


## JEK

I wish it had 8GB of RAM.

----------


## JEK

I have decided to stick with my MBP for the heavy shoots. 2.7GHz Core i7 with 8GB of RAM 256GB SSD.

----------


## BBT

sure wish Iomega helium would do a thunderbolt. Agree we have the same MBP except i don't have the flash. My download lion bar just showed the first signs of movement. Where did you find time remaining mine is not showing that

----------


## JEK

Right under the progress bar. I'm now halfway done after nearly an hour. I think there is huge contention on the Apple servers.

----------


## BBT

mine is showing a lion down on the dock with a bar underneath  nothing below that

----------


## JEK

Check under Purchased

----------


## JEK

Installing on iMac and downloading on MBP.  Took 2.5 hrs on wired Ethernet and 30 min on WiFi. Different servers I guess and the wired one started just as the store opened.

----------


## Petri

I'm in the middle of my Snow Leopard installation to get a clean install.

Folks here (and a few friends elsewhere in Europe) are saying that Lion downloads pretty fast.

----------


## JEK

The new gestures are super on a laptop -- run everything in full screen mode and then swipe from one to the other.

----------


## Petri

Snow Leopard is now clean, some 1.3 GB of updates.

Lion now downloading on my DSL, 42 minutes estimated.

I think I'll grab a bottle of wine & bubbly and head to the city for a bbq..

----------


## JEK

I love how the two-finger swipe pages back in Safari -- as a reveal.

----------


## BBT

5.5 hours and I am at 1.2GB downloaded. And who says SBH has slow internet.

----------


## JEK

When you get done with Lion there is a nice update to iTunes that make it 64 bit. I'm really liking the new Mail and iCal apps. Also love the Safari forward/back swipe. Memory management seems to be better too.

----------


## BBT

schweet

----------


## mcginnis67

What are the biggest benefits to upgrading to Lion?

----------


## JEK

I suggest you pour through these reviews and make up your own mind.  For me it is, as Mossberg says, the best operating system out there. However, there is a learning curve, so if that sounds daunting, stay with 10.6.8 as my wife is doing.


Reviews

----------


## Petri

> What are the biggest benefits to upgrading to Lion?



You can resize windows from any side or corner :)

----------


## BBT

Security and it's closer to looking like iOS. If you use an iPad or iPhone it will be a natural

----------


## BBT

While it only took an extra 16 hours to download here in SBH. It was worth it. Just the scrolling alone is worth it I love what I have seen so far and I have just started using it..

----------


## JEK

You get the patience award -- 16 hours!

----------


## BBT

It was worth it. Pages and numbers went quickly. 13 minutes each.

----------


## JEK

Also proved the point that anyone with a tiny piece of broadband (narrowband) can upgrade. If you can find the DMG you could copy and give to the locals Macheads.

----------

